# Pittsburgh Welcomes Uber’s Testing of Self-Driving Cars



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

"It's not our role to throw up regulations or limit companies like Uber," said Bill Peduto, Pittsburgh's mayor, who said that Uber planned to use about 100 modified Volvo sport utility vehicles for the passenger trials. The vehicles will also have a human monitor behind the wheel. "You can either put up red tape or roll out the red carpet. If you want to be a 21st-century laboratory for technology, you put out the carpet."

MORE: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/t...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news









Uber cars prepare to roll through Pittsburgh to map out the roads and topography before the introduction of the company's driverless vehicles. CreditJeff Swensen for The New York Time


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

The Burgh has a challenging terrain for driving anything. Odd-angled streets, hills that leave one in a space launch orientation while waiting at a light, narrow streets with vehicles parked on both sides. If self-driving cars can make it there they will be good to go in DC, LA & NYC


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Id rather have the new sexxie delorean.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Allegro Acura said:


> "*It's not our role to throw up regulations or limit companies like Uber,"* said Bill Peduto, Pittsburgh's mayor, who said that Uber planned to use about 100 modified Volvo sport utility vehicles for the passenger trials. The vehicles will also have a human monitor behind the wheel. "You can either put up red tape or roll out the red carpet. *If you want to be a 21st-century laboratory for technology, you put out the carpet*."


Yeah, who cares about silly things like humans dying when the car that has no driver in it malfunctions for whatever reason. This is the 21st century.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Unfortunately it's going to take a lot more deaths to shut these cars down for good.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I would be willing to bet that when Mr Mayor rolled out the red carpet with his right palm that his left palm rolled out in tandem to receive his payoff.


----------



## Hershal Bernardi (Jul 17, 2016)

Kalee said:


> I would be willing to bet that when Mr Mayor rolled out the red carpet with his right palm that his left palm rolled out in tandem to receive his payoff.


and the supreme ruled it's Legal

In _Citizens United v. Federal Election Commission_, on Jan, 2010, the US Supreme Court ruled that corporations and unions can not constitutionally be prohibited from promoting the election of one candidate over another candidate.


----------

